# Dawn Patrol



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Frag order has been received: Situation: Pompano in the area must be placed in the cooler; Mission: Catch a limit of Pompano (or at least one for groceries); Execution: multiple rod set should maximize coverage of multiple tidal and feeding zones; Actions on the objective: Legal Pompano will be tansfered to the cooler; Command and Signal: Legal Pomapano catches will be communicated to other surf fisherpeople by funky chicken dance, fist pumps, spousal jubilation, and cold, fizzy, amber 12 oz goblets of goodness consumption. That is all. Truck is loaded, alarm clocks set. Tomorrow we'll hit the suds and give a report. They say three's a charm, for us or for the Pomps? Valid question? We'll be out IVO Chickenwing Beach if any of you are in the area, please stop by and say hi. JD13 out. 
GO DEVILS!!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice read. Good luck, hope the grass isnt as bad as it was today in Navarre.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Good Luck, and BOO DEVILS!!, I'm just sayin


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

the grass has been awful. and they are covering up the baits as soon as you throw out. i'm avoiding the surf this weekend, gonna hit Sikes instead. good luck


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Good luck! You forgot the service and support paragraph of your 5 paragraph op-order


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Dawn Patrol, After Action*

Sniperpeeps, sorry, but I haven't been in The Corps for more than a few years, I'm a bit rusty. Plus I'm a helo pilot, you call we haul. Patrol report isn't great. Got out there at about 0600L and it was garbage. Strong up the beach current, surf probably about 3-4 feet and more weeds than I've seen in a long time. Tried for about a half hour but with my 4 oz pyramids getting washed up on the beach in minutes and everything covered with grass, we called it early. No bites, not that we were even in the strike zone that long. Guess I'll drop back and see if anyone else does any good this weekend. Hope this helps some of you guys out for tomorrow, I don't think it will have cleaned up much to make it worth the drive. Hit the bay instead.
JD13 Out.


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol you forgot the most important part...the emlcoa.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Is that the June grass


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

minkmaster said:


> Is that the June grass


 Yeper in May!!!


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Does it stay all summer?


----------

